# Bolt Hard Drive Replacement



## negative_creep (Apr 5, 2020)

I am having some issues here. The hard drive failed on my 500GB Bolt w/ Hydra installed. I did a lot of reading and most everyone said just swap a new hard drive in and the Bolt with auto-format it. So I bought a new 2GB Western Digital HDD and installed it. The TIVO got hung up on the "Starting Up" screen for a few hours. I did some reading and decided to try formatting the hard drive myself since the Hydra software supposedly broke the auto-formatting feature.

I cleaned and formatted my hard drive, took close to 12 hours. I put the HDD back in the TIVO and I am getting the same issue. Is there anything else I can do here?


----------



## negative_creep (Apr 5, 2020)

Maybe format wasnt the correct terminology for this. I performed a zero-write as seen here.

HOWTO: "Zero Write a Disk/Drive to Prepare/Repair it for Use in a TiVo Bolt or Other Device


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

List of drives that don't boot under TE4 21.x on Bolt

In that list?

-KP


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

negative_creep said:


> So I bought a new 2GB Western Digital HDD and installed it. The TIVO got hung up on the "Starting Up" screen for a few hours.


I would expect the Bolt "format a new drive" and "start up" process to take no more than 15 or 20 minutes. If you're seeing more time than that then either the new hard drive is bad or the Bolt is suffering from a different type of problem.


----------



## negative_creep (Apr 5, 2020)

kpeters59 said:


> List of drives that don't boot under TE4 21.x on Bolt
> 
> In that list?
> 
> -KP


why yes, yes it is. gosh darnit. looks like ill be getting a new HD


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Choose wisely...

-KP


----------



## negative_creep (Apr 5, 2020)

JFC, i just got the other HDD home and I am having the same issue. stuck at the "starting up" screen for like 30 mins now.

1.0TB WD Blue 2.5 WDBMYH0010BNC


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe try a KS58 or KS57 ?

Possibly even do a DISKPART /clean on the new drive first?

-KP


----------



## negative_creep (Apr 5, 2020)

Tried both of those KS codes and nothing really seemed to happen. The lights flashed to confirm I put the code in correct but that was it, it still just sits there at "Starting Up" screen

I guess I could try a DISKPART. my wifes gonna kill me this is taking too long lol


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe a KS52 or 56, then?

-KP


----------



## negative_creep (Apr 5, 2020)

I tried em all... nothing happens


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

negative_creep said:


> why yes, yes it is. gosh darnit. looks like ill be getting a new HD


Recommended (from the Toshiba hd series that people here often have recommended, from the beginning), especially at the great price. https://www.amazon.com/TOSHIBA-MQ03...d=1&keywords=MQ03ABB200&qid=1585884118&sr=8-2


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

negative_creep said:


> I am having some issues here. The hard drive failed on my 500GB Bolt w/ Hydra installed. I did a lot of reading and most everyone said just swap a new hard drive in and the Bolt with auto-format it. *So I bought a new 2GB Western Digital HDD and installed it. The TIVO got hung up on the "Starting Up" screen for a few hours*. I did some reading and decided to try formatting the hard drive myself since the Hydra software supposedly broke the auto-formatting feature.
> 
> I cleaned and formatted my hard drive, took close to 12 hours. I put the HDD back in the TIVO and I am getting the same issue. Is there anything else I can do here?





kpeters59 said:


> List of drives that don't boot under TE4 21.x on Bolt
> 
> *In that list?*





negative_creep said:


> *why yes, yes it is. gosh darnit*. looks like ill be getting a new HD





negative_creep said:


> JFC, *i just got the other HDD home and I am having the same issue. stuck at the "starting up" screen for like 30 mins now*.
> 
> 1.0TB WD Blue 2.5 WDBMYH0010BNC


If you have another SATA HDD, 2.5" or 3.5", smaller, older, etc... you could try 'sidegrading' the Bolt Flash from TE4 to TE3 so that your original NEW WD 2TB 2.5" HDD might possibly format and work - depends on how attached you are to TE4 and spending more money.


----------

